# iPad au Canada



## Trudo (10 Mai 2010)

L'iPad est disponible au Canada et j'ai bien failli cliquer sur  commander ce matin. Mais je songe maintenant à prendre un 3G  si les  forfaits sont intéressants du côté de Bell. Je suis avec Rogers et au  Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean la couverture est minable. J'ai de la misère  à  loger un appel dans ma maison alors les forfaits données risquent d'être  lents chez moi.

Si j'achète un iPad 3G, je veux partager sa  connection avec mon iMac et laisser tomber mon forfait internet avec  COGECO (qui est une très bonne compagnie en passant mais qui n'offre  malheureusement pas de téléphonie cellulaire). Est-ce possible de  partager la connexion du iPad 3G?

Le GPS du 3G est également intéressant avec l'application Copilot Live HD. Pour 140$ de plus j'ai un GPS.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2010)

Sans Jaillebreak, impossible de partager ta connexion. 

Sinon, Copilote est en effet excellent pour l'iPad. mais bon, un GPS de cette taille, c'est un peu encombrant. Je reste sur la version iPhone pour ma part.


----------

